# What is my sword doing?



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Took it a couple days, but it's finally hit the surface, and still going. I assume it's going to flower?





Also, can anyone confirm what type of sword it is?
I've been told it was a ruffle sword, but I'm not sure.
It's huge (my tank is 24in tall, and some leaves hit the surface)
It's leaves are right behind the celebes rainbow and in the back left of the picture.


----------



## FuglyDragon (Sep 26, 2007)

Im no expert but that looks exactly what my Osiris Sword produces, next it flowers with delicate white flowers with a yellow center and then planlets will start growing at each flower node. I have noticed the flower stem (assuming thats what it is) is a bit delicate and is easilly broken while chasing bristle nose plecs around the tank with a net.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

It does look like a flower stem. I've only gotten plantlets when the stem (or part of the stem with buds/nodes) was under water. I have pushed a sword flower stem into the water after it flowered and gotten plantlets from it. I think it may have been to hot or dry for the flower stems out of the water since the swords were in open top tanks, and while they did flower the flowers looked a little stressed.


----------

